# Square Two Clubs???



## bosox24

Hey I just started playing golf about a month ago...and my friend has a set of lefty Square Two golf clubs that I'm thinking about buying off him. But I was just wondering if Square Two is a descent brand for a beginner and if they were a good company... Because ive tried looking them up online and the only thing that comes up are womans clubs...and I just want to make sure im not buying clubs from a brand that makes mostly womans clubs....


----------



## 65nlovenit

If you cant find information on the web on a particular brand of clubs, I'd be just a little leary. You'll never know where he got them or what their made of. There are vast amounts of entry level clubs, Wilson, Tour Edge, Spalding, Ram just to mention a few. Go with something that if a problem arises with any of them you'll know where to go to get it fixed. Just my opinion.


----------



## 300Yards

I defiently agree with 65 on this one. Just go looking around a bit at various sporting stores. You'd be suprised what you can find for entry clubs.


----------



## indiginit

i'm suprised to hear you didn't find any information on SquareTwo... if i remember correctly, they were a decent midlevel cavity back club. (comparable to the old ping eye2's?) i think they were one of the early pioneers in square groove techology. i bet that set of your friends is pretty old, 1992 or before. that might explain its non-existence on the web.

i'd say the company was likely absorbed/bought out along the way by one of the big boys. (been away from the game for about 10 years). 

i think those clubs would be fine to get you started if the price is right.


----------

